# Silver Lake outing????



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Thinking of heading up to Silver lake (near Hart) Saturday. Heard a report that the ice is good and the eyes are on the bite near dark. Maybe meet around 3 or so to drill a bunch of holes early and get into some of them eyes when the sun sets. If anyone has fished the lake or knows the area has any helpful advise on where to meet please contribute.


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

I've heard there were good numbers of walleyes in there but I've never fished it. I've also heard it was a good place to get away from the crowds. 
Good luck, and watch that ice?????


----------

